# any steelies



## NooB24 (Mar 23, 2008)

Anyone have any luck on piers, harbors, etc?? Cousin is in town one more day and would like to get him hooked up with one as he doesn't get to do it much anymore.. any help would be appreciated, thanks guys


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Would love to hear if anyone saw the water in fairport today after the blow on Friday. Looking at taking my daughter out in the morning.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

KTkiff said:


> Would love to hear if anyone saw the water in fairport today after the blow on Friday. Looking at taking my daughter out in the morning.


Fished the Grand River from Sunrise to noon yesterday without one steelhead. All I caught was a white bass and a 6" smallmouth. Fished between pickle bills and the water treatment plant area. Guys in boats coming from the harbor said it was even more muddy towards the harbor and in it.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Got this one today in about an hour.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

@KTkiff What were you using?


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I got it on a plastic minnow. I was surprised it hit since the water was muddy. I only had it on because I came from the river and was too lazy to change. I just threw it out there as I casted a spoon. 

On Sunday my daughter got this on her second cast on a crocodile spoon. We got one other. Or I should say she got one other. I didn't get a bump.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Great to see kids catching those steelies! That's gotta be fun for a kid to be on the front of the kayak as well. I fished the grand today. Had two on and lost both. I did catch one smallmouth.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

e55th


----------

